# OFRN



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Im interested in purchasing an OFRN pitbull i was wondering though if they are full breeds or a watered down version of one because I want to spend my money on high quality.


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

you can find really tight bred ofrn from a couple of sources but as far as watered down what do you mean?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Here are some suggestions on reading... so you know what your talking about.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/11696-ofrn.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/forum-related/6629-amstaff-american-pit-bull-terrier-american-bully.html

I suggest you read both of those thoroughly. Especially since you only found out today what OFRN meant lol. Good luck with your education.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the links very helpful I am definatley starting to comprehend what use to be very complecated to me.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey im glad you are learning, Just wait til you start tracin some OFRN bloodlines to find what your specifically looking for. I LOVE OFRN. When you find the right breeder of the line they are sme of the purest most tightly bred dogs there are.


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't know this Guy personally but I have seen dogs off his yard, They are honest bulldawg's, But not pure Old Family, Its nearly imposible to get OFRN pure!
But here's a push in the right direction

http://www.ironlinekennels.com/Page_1x.html


----------



## eliezer (Nov 13, 2008)

ironline is as pure of ofrn that you can get, they all trace back to lightner's vick which is the foundation ofrn male in that bloodline. there is alot of history with the ofrn and alot of it is just stories but this bloodline is traced to lightner's dogs which were the start of rednose pitbulls here in the usa. hemphill and wilder got ther rednose dogs from lightner.
thanks for the link pimpidypimp i was looking for them!
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [16180] :: LIGHTNER'S VICK


----------

